
Novels about Parallel Universes - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Novels_about_parallel_universes
======
zgniatacz
no Anathem?

~~~
peter_d_sherman
It's a Wikipedia category page; you can add it if you like...

Reading the plot at Wikipedia's other page,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anathem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anathem)
\- I must say, it sounds pretty interesting!

